# ASUS RT-N13U router problem



## VarDOS (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Friends,
After doing lot of research I decided to go with the ASUS RT-N13U router. I bought the router and connected it yesterday with my BSNL (UT300R2U) modem. It was easy to setup and I could surf within 2 minutes. I could surf WiFi on my iPod and even on Samsung Focus.

My router runs well for 15mins+ but suddenly after that it restarts and cannot connect to internet.

It happens every time and then I've to keep my router off for 10 - 15mins and again it starts working fine for next 15mins . 

Its on factory firmware 2.0.2.0. What should I do?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 28, 2011)

RMA it asap


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 28, 2011)

RMA will end up to Rashi peripherals.. will they provide it?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 1, 2011)

yes they will


----------



## pegasus (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you try this?

Download latest firmware 9.8.2.3
Reset the router to the factory defaults
Upgrade firmware and check.

Learn how to setup RT-N13U Router


----------

